# Browning BDA 380



## rust47

Does any one have one of these pistols and if you do how do you like it? I have one and I think they are very well made and very reliable.


----------



## EliWolfe

Had one years ago, it was a Beretta. So is your Browning I do believe. While large in size for the .380 caliber now a days, it was a great little .380 and mine was trouble free. Wish I still had one, they are classics, accurate and fun to shoot and nice to look at! Enjoy.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## rust47

Yes it is made by Beretta. Mine is the nickel plated model with 13 round magazines.


----------



## Scorpion8

rust47 said:


> Does any one have one of these pistols and if you do how do you like it? I have one and I think they are very well made and very reliable.


I have one that I purchased brand new in circa 1984, and is my longest owned handgun. Absolutely love it! Yea, they were made by Beretta for FN (Browning) but FN owned a huge chunk of Beretta stock, so .... And now I also have two Beretta 84's to go along with it, so "yes" I love these great pistols. And the 13+1 rounds is hard to argue compared to a PPK/S which only has 7+1. If you want it a little slimmer, go for the Beretta 85 instead of the 84, which is slimmer but holds 8+1 rounds instead of the staggered-column magazine.


----------



## AMBASSADOR

I have had my Browning BDA.380 ACP nickle for two years now,and loving it.Bought it used,after sending my new S&W PPK/S back to mfg for repair on recall.Gun worked great prior to recall,never was safe after four trips back to factory.The BDA and S&W are great guns,just two different sizes,can't compare apples to oranges.


----------

